
Show HN:Quicknotes – simple notes differently (quicknot.es) - alecc
http://quicknot.es
======
alecc
I just started a public beta of my - yet another notes app. I wrote it for
myself as the existing solutions like Evernote or OneNote seemed
overcomplicated for this job. My goal was to make note creation as simple as
possible, but at the same time having the flexibility to organize the notes.
That's why a note is what it is - just a note, no "name/subject" field, only
one text. To keep it simple. But it's possible to use the concept of
#hierarchic.hashtags to keep the notes organized. Plenty of notes are
displayed on one screen to be able to see them at a glance, about 90% of the
UI is for the notes, nothing more.

Would be more than happy to receive some feedback :)

~~~
timdavila
Congrats on the launch! Positive: I like the UI, like the organization of
notes, and love the inline and real time markdown editing.

Negative: I felt a little confused when first starting a note. I understand
the concept of hashtag to organize notes, but didn't understand your notation
- separating words by a dot. I also wasn't sure what the difference between
the two buttons on the right hand of the note were. I tried one and it saved
the note.

I clicked on the "?" button to get answers to both these questions - and I
just got a guide to markdown formatting.

